
Rap Genius Explains Why Worse is Better - ca98am79
http://firstround.com/article/Rap-Genius-Explains-Why-Worse-is-Better?utm_source=Firstround.com+Library&utm_campaign=8f863e7524-The_Right_Way_to_Grant_Equity_to_Your_Employees&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d9bb43e05b-8f863e7524-74739229
======
callmeed
There seems to be 2 philosophical camps in the startup world when it comes to
design/execution. There's the Rap Genius approach of _make something wanted
and get it out there asap even though it looks like crap_. Then there's the
_we can only ship something that is beautiful design snobbery_ camp.

I guess it's obvious which one I favor. Maybe it's because I'm bad at design,
but I tend to roll my eyes when someone says "Hey look at this new app, it's
just like X but beautiful and well-designed"

Good job Rap Genius. I'll put this in my bookmark folder of links to show my
designy friends.

------
jonathanjaeger
I'm not sure if the controversy made them MORE popular as the article
suggests. Seems like they will have to slowly fight to get certain search
query terms higher than AZlyrics, ones they were winning before. But perhaps
the controversy helped bring the name to new people AND the site will gain
back all of its traffic?

Anyhow, if the HN community is interested, they do discuss the controversy in
this podcast interview (interview starts at 7:30):
[https://soundcloud.com/thecombatjackshow/rap-genius-
episode-...](https://soundcloud.com/thecombatjackshow/rap-genius-episode-2014)

------
rummikub
Regardless of what you may thing about their recent imbroglio with Google,
these guys are doers. Nothing especially new here for hackers, but you have to
love the Rap Genius guys' scrappiness.

------
socialist_coder
"The Secret"... really? I wonder if he really believes in that kind of thing.

(the book is on his desk in the picture)

------
prolifically
I've seen this advice all the time but somehow I wonder how did they get their
first thousand visitor. Did they do something like reddit and have bots
filling up the database until they got the ball rolling? I'm genuinely
curious.

------
cdodd
"there are many things that are important but web hosting is not one of them"

Spoken like an ignorant developer. Uptime and scalability is just provided by
the magic server pixies.

------
PaulHoule
"Worse is Better" is one of the slogans popular among small companies that
want to stay small.

------
GrahamsNumber
More like RapTard

~~~
spindritf
Making a terrible comment is one thing but why would you upvote it?

~~~
awwstn
I meant to downvote it, but hit the wrong arrow. I have no doubt it'll be dead
soon, though. :)

